# Low Lying Fog For A Party



## chugger93 (Sep 17, 2008)

I tried this 2 years runnning now. Getting fog to stay low to the ground for my halloween parties in our basement. I used a 400W fogger and borrowed me brothers fog chiller (cooler with the PVC, wire mesh, etc). It stayed on the ground for the first few minutes but eventually rose up. I've never really gotten it to stay low to the ground at my party.

Do you guys even think its possible? Seeing as theres people everywhere, and when they walk they disturb the fog, thus probably making it rise? I dunno. Plus it gets a little warm down there, even with the A/C runnin


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

The fog is bond to get whisped around by movement but a good fog chiller should keep it under control...room conditions could be the culprit.


----------

